
FBI Probes Hacker's $10 Million Ransom Demand for Stolen Virginia Medical Records - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,519187,00.html
======
TallGuyShort
Who wants to be bet that if they paid him the ransom, he'd turn around and
sell them on the black market anyway? "Men in masks cannot be trusted".

